# Contractor Installing a new motor disconnect



## Resistance Is Futile (Apr 9, 2015)

At my plant we will be constructing a new building to help with the process of making bleach. This building will be tied into our main MCC room on a spare bucket we have. It'll be 600A 480v supplied to new building. ALL of our buckets have an external, manually operated disconnect switch. This contractor states that he doesn't need to install one on this new bucket. NEC Section VIII Article 430.102 B1 states- "A disconnecting means shall be located in sight from the motor location and the driven machinery location." Is this article the word of law that I can show this guy to change his work to add the exterior switch?


----------



## EC2253 (Mar 7, 2008)

Read the exception after (2)


----------



## Resistance Is Futile (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm unfortunately not near my bible at the moment but I'll take a look


----------



## Magoo5150 (Mar 1, 2007)

Not the case in an industrial environment with qualified maintenance on staff


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Is what you are describing a feeder to a detached (separate) structure?

Pete


----------



## Resistance Is Futile (Apr 9, 2015)

It is basically a breaker box that will be fed from our main distribution line, to each seperate "bucket" or box to its location. I did read the exceptions for this article, however it was my mistake that I was looking at the Motor Controls section. The article I should have been looking at was: 240 (OC Protection) III 240.30 (Enclosures) B (Operating Handle) which states: The operating handle of a circuit breaker shall be permitted to be accessible without opening a door or cover. This does not have exceptions or special conditions. With that being said, is THIS what I would need?


----------



## Resistance Is Futile (Apr 9, 2015)

Pete m. said:


> Is what you are describing a feeder to a detached (separate) structure?
> 
> Pete


Yes this feeder line will be to a completely separate structure.


----------



## Resistance Is Futile (Apr 9, 2015)

Also I should not have described this as a motor disconnect... Apologies, it is just a feeder box. We rack our motor controlled (with dcs operated motors) breakers manually if need be, so this is not the item in question.


----------



## EC2253 (Mar 7, 2008)

:confused1:


----------



## Resistance Is Futile (Apr 9, 2015)

Ok let me try to clear any confusion haha, this breaker is fed from our main distribution... It will be feeding this new building. He says it doesn't need a manual disconnect on the outside of box. Most recent code I posted says it does. This is NOT a motor controlled circuit. Again apologies for that confusion, this will be a manually operated circuit, and he says it doesn't need a switch (lever on the outside)... I can post pictures if need be, although I'm not sure how to using the ET app.


----------



## Magoo5150 (Mar 1, 2007)

I was confused too but its clear now. If its a feeder to new building there must be a diconnect on the outside or at the nearest point where the feeder enters the building 225.32 unless you fall under one of the exceptions.


----------



## EC2253 (Mar 7, 2008)

You started at 430 then 240 now go back to 100 and get the definitions correct.


----------



## Resistance Is Futile (Apr 9, 2015)

EC2253 said:


> You started at 430 then 240 now go back to 100 and get the definitions correct.


Cut me some slack. I apologized already, and corrected myself with the appropriate information. No need to be rude. I came here for help, and you're the only one not helping.


----------



## EC2253 (Mar 7, 2008)

You mistake advice for rudeness this is called electiciantalk.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

He could probably get away with using exception 1 but I don't know why you'd want. Maybe a 600 amp 480v disconnect is just enough to break the bank. Maybe he's feeding an I-line and plans to backfeed the bus. You probably don't have enough details to make a legitimate claim yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I lost track halfway through the thread, due to unforeseen changes in the scope of work.

Maybe you could repeat the question ? (the final answer, not the original one)

I take it the buckets aren't the ones with the built in switch on the outside ?


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm with Wildleg. Repost what your question should have been.

Right now, I gather you have an MCC that a contractor is going to add a feeder bucket to, to feed another building. This feeder bucket does NOT have a disconnect handle. Is that right?


----------



## Resistance Is Futile (Apr 9, 2015)

Cow said:


> I'm with Wildleg. Repost what your question should have been.
> 
> Right now, I gather you have an MCC that a contractor is going to add a feeder bucket to, to feed another building. This feeder bucket does NOT have a disconnect handle. Is that right?


Yes this is 100% correct! However, contractor doing the work says he doesn't/will not have to install the exterior disconnect handle.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Resistance Is Futile said:


> Yes this is 100% correct! However, contractor doing the work says he doesn't/will not have to install the exterior disconnect handle.


 I've never seen a 600a, fused, MCC bucket without a disconnect handle. Am I missing something here?


----------



## Magoo5150 (Mar 1, 2007)

Correct me if Im wrong ( its been a long day), regardless of what this feeder originates from the remote building will still have to have a disconnect at that location.


----------

